# Neues Fenster öffnen beim laden einer Seite



## 3Dnavigator (3. Juli 2003)

Hallo!
Jetzt denkt ihr sicher: "Das ist nun wieder so ein Typ, der nicht zuerst im Forum nachsieht...". Aber ich habe nachgeschaut. Und zu meiner Frage war leider keine Antwort zu finden.

Ich möchte ein neues Browserfenster öffnen, das eine bestimmte URL lädt und zwei Werte ($username und $passwort) an die URL übergibt. Nun ist jedoch das Problem, dass ich - sofern es möglich ist - nichts in den <body>-Bereich der Seite schreiben möchte. Wenn's nicht anders geht, mach ich's schon. Aber lieber wär's mir ohne, da ich sonst mehrere Files aufwendig anpassen müsste.

Und so läuft's ab: Logindaten werden in ein Formular eingegeben und an ein PHP-File abgeschickt. Das PHP File muss dann das genannte Fenster öffnen und dahin die Daten senden, die vorher eingegeben wurden.

Zweite Möglichkeit: Wenn's so einfacher geht, würde ich mich auch über folgende Lösung freuen:
Sobald das Formular ausgefüllt ist und man auf "Senden" klickt, öffnet sich ein neues Fenster und sendet die Daten dahin.

Bitte helft mir!!!
Grüsse aus der Schweiz!
Andy


----------



## Dario Linsky (3. Juli 2003)

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber kann man im form-Tag nicht auch ein Zielframe angeben?

```
<form action"deine_datei.php" method="post" target="_blank">
```


----------



## 3Dnavigator (3. Juli 2003)

Hey tatsächlich! Das funktioniert super! Vielen vielen Dank!!


----------

